# Doctors



## Emmal31 (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone seen the news today about being able to pick your doctor rather than having to go to your local doctor in your catchment area. Was just wondering what people's thoughts on this are? I think it's a rather good idea if they can get it to work they said it might take another 12 months if they do impliment it.

Emma


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8259165.stm
yes here is the link 

i think it is a great idea


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the idea of this but being cynical I'll say that it'll be typical for the NHS that it'll come in over budget and too late. That said however, I'd love to transfer to a new GP. My current one is useless. Though soon I'll be registered with a GP in Brighton when I move there in  nine days!


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 17, 2009)

I think it could be a good idea. It might be difficult to get into the really good GP's though as they will be full. I wonder what will happen if you move into an area and all the local ones are full, at the moment someone will have to take you (I think anyway), but under the new rules because you can go anywhere you might have to go further to find somewhere that has spaces. 
Although it will probably even out, I think most people chose their most local hospital when it comes to getting secondary care. I don't go to my local hospital for my main diabetes care, but have used them at times- e.g. to use CGMS


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 17, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I think it could be a good idea. It might be difficult to get into the really good GP's though as they will be full. I wonder what will happen if you move into an area and all the local ones are full, at the moment someone will have to take you (I think anyway), but under the new rules because you can go anywhere you might have to go further to find somewhere that has spaces.
> Although it will probably even out, I think most people chose their most local hospital when it comes to getting secondary care. I don't go to my local hospital for my main diabetes care, but have used them at times- e.g. to use CGMS



Yeah that's my only worry about it too that if your local doctors are all full up then you might have to travel further afield. I'm moving in with my mum for a few months to save up some money but will be coming back to the town I currently live in and would love to come back to the surgery i'm at now but obviously I wont be able to if i don't live in the postcode area they accept.


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 17, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I like the idea of this but being cynical I'll say that it'll be typical for the NHS that it'll come in over budget and too late. That said however, I'd love to transfer to a new GP. My current one is useless. Though soon I'll be registered with a GP in Brighton when I move there in  nine days!




Which part of Brighton are you moving to... I could ask the lads at work which doctors are OK.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 17, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Which part of Brighton are you moving to... I could ask the lads at work which doctors are OK.



I'll be on Southover Street, I thinkt here migth even be a uni doctor which is good. Thanks Tez, much appreciated.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 17, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> ... I wonder what will happen if you move into an area and all the local ones are full, at the moment someone will have to take you (I think anyway), ...


At the moment, I understand, the law states that they must take you on if you cannot easily reach another surgery.

I think it could be a good idea... If 'they' don't mess up the implementation as 'they' usually do.


----------



## Psychomuso (Sep 17, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I think it could be a good idea. It might be difficult to get into the really good GP's though as they will be full. I wonder what will happen if you move into an area and all the local ones are full



Well we've got loads to spare at the moment in my area. My GP's surgery is about 1/2 a mile from where I live and the next one is just over a mile as is the next one. For some reason only known to the PCT, they've opened a "super" GP surgery at the local hospital (in between the first 2 surgeries). Okay, it's supposed to be a "super-surgery" with longer opening hours etc but it looks a bit like overkill from my point of view. Incidentally, they downgraded the A&E to a walk-in centre that's only open from 7a.m.- 10 p.m. which was a poor decision given its proximity to Heathrow airport.


----------

